# Photo copyright question



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If a photographer pro or amateur was to take a photo in eg a National Park of scenery or wildlife is he allowed or does he need permission to sell the photo?
Just something I was wondering today(like you do).


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I believe as long as you are on public property you own the right to the photo.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

EddieB said:


> I believe as long as you are on public property you own the right to the photo.


That is correct, there are a few exceptions

http://www.bipp.com/Default.aspx?tabid=89


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Just consider the Facebook, twitter, istgram or photobucket Ts and Cs before you upload it onto there.

I recall a backlash due to twitter and possibly FB Ts and Cs after they effectively own the rights to photos uploaded onto their system.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Bero said:


> Just consider the Facebook, twitter, istgram or photobucket Ts and Cs before you upload it onto there.
> 
> I recall a backlash due to twitter and possibly FB Ts and Cs after they effectively own the rights to photos uploaded onto their system.


one of the reasons I dont use facebook, have you ever tried leaving !


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

alexj said:


> one of the reasons I dont use facebook, have you ever tried leaving !


You just click delete?! A couple friends have done it without a problem.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Bero said:


> Just consider the Facebook, twitter, istgram or photobucket Ts and Cs before you upload it onto there.
> 
> I recall a backlash due to twitter and possibly FB Ts and Cs after they effectively own the rights to photos uploaded onto their system.


I read something ages ago about this, and I think the reason was partly due to people who could download one of your photos onto their computer then reupload it on their account.
If you owned the copyright to that photo I imagine it could cause a lot of problems, so it's kind of easier for them to own the rights to photos uploaded.

Tom.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

They own your content, and will sell it for a profit

I thought it was very amusing when facebooks chares were launched and then they were devalued very shortly after ! 

Pure greed....but if you like it thats fine by me


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Bero said:


> You just click delete?! A couple friends have done it without a problem.


When I left I had to write a special email to admin, took ages


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

like anything on is no longer owned by you...


----------

